# Santa Rosa Beach Surf Fishing



## jdw34

Hello, 

Looking for some info on surf fishing at Santa Rosa Beach. I have fished in Gluf Shores from the beach a lot, but never been to Santa Rosa. I will be heading down there the first week of May. What fish are typically running at this time? Any insight into fishing at Santa Rosa would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## panhandleslim

Everything will be running then.


----------



## rshoemaker04

jdw34 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for some info on surf fishing at Santa Rosa Beach. I have fished in Gluf Shores from the beach a lot, but never been to Santa Rosa. I will be heading down there the first week of May. What fish are typically running at this time? Any insight into fishing at Santa Rosa would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I always fish off the beach when we go down with the family. We stay at Adagio so that may give you an indication where in Santa Rosa Beach I'm referring to. Hard to find time with the little ones, but I try to do early morning and late afternoon and seem to make out ok. There is usually a sand bar about 50-100 feet out you will need to get passed, but can often wade out. The water is usually calm enough but sometimes gets a little too choppy to hold pyramid sinkers. Not sure what type of surf fishing you are used to doing. We were down in May a few years ago and caught a few. Ladyfish, Bluefish, Catfish, A ray, A good sized Jack Crevelle and this monster... 
There is a small fishing shop right off 30A that always gives great tips on what is biting that time of year and can get you good bait to use. 
Yellowfin Ocean Sports 
30 Herons Watch Way
Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459 

Don't catch them all, I'll be down there in late September early October.


----------



## jdw34

Nice fish. Thanks a lot of the info. I have been surf fishing at Fort Morgan and Gulf Shores area for 30+ years. I'm hoping Santa Rosa is similiar to the fishing in that area. Hoping to have some good luck in Santa Rosa.


----------



## bigtallluke

jdw34 said:


> Nice fish. Thanks a lot of the info. I have been surf fishing at Fort Morgan and Gulf Shores area for 30+ years. I'm hoping Santa Rosa is similiar to the fishing in that area. Hoping to have some good luck in Santa Rosa.


Fishing can be excellent in SRB, just look around a bit to find a decent hole or trough to fish, and you should make out like a bandit during that time frame. I live in SRB... About 3 miles from Adagio. The pomps should be in full swing during the time frame of your visit, and many other fish. May is one of my favorite times of year to fish. Do some digging around on this site and you will find an abundance of info here. We are here to help.


----------



## toddboy23

bigtallluke said:


> Fishing can be excellent in SRB, just look around a bit to find a decent hole or trough to fish, and you should make out like a bandit during that time frame. I live in SRB... About 3 miles from Adagio. The pomps should be in full swing during the time frame of your visit, and many other fish. May is one of my favorite times of year to fish. Do some digging around on this site and you will find an abundance of info here. We are here to help.


Sent you a pm!


----------



## johnf

Don't dismiss the first gut. I've caught plenty fish within pitching distance and even in the wash literally under my feet.


----------



## jdw34

Great information guys. I really appreciate it.


----------

